# Greetings from Ohio!



## Baronvonheadless (May 14, 2021)

I realized I've been lurking here for over 7 months, posting for a month or two, and never introduced myself!

My name is Michael and I've been writing songs for over 20 years. For the last 14 years I've been the primary songwriter/singer/guitarist for the Cincinnati psychedelic garage rock trio The Harlequins. In the DIY psych rock/indie band music festival hamster wheel, playing SXSW, various self booked tours and did so unrelenting until the pandemic shut that all down. During the past year I've accidentally become addicted to and am seeking to start a career in composing/film scoring. 

In September I bought a midi keyboard to add some 'synths' to my bands music, but stumbled upon BBC Discover...composed a few cues for my D&D group...and started to fall in love with composing orchestral music. A week or so later I already wanted more articulations and control over the sound and bought BBC core and found this forum and the rest is history. Now thousands of dollars and several hundred hours and neck pain later, I'm a lot like the rest of you here (in the VI hole) haha!

I'm toying with the idea of submitting to music libraries but I would much rather somehow work with film makers directly or even try to work with video games. I'm sure I have a LONG road ahead of me, but I welcome any advice towards entering the field. 

Either way, I'm just glad to be a part of the whole, here, and have learned a lot and have chosen excellent VI's from extensively reading this message board. Thank you guys for making this a great place for music lovers and music nerds! 

& Thanks for having me! 

Here's a link to my website I just created. Have a great weekend!

www.michaeloliva.com


----------



## Double Helix (May 14, 2021)

Welcome, Michael -- it is a feather in the VI-C's cap to have musical royalty among us.
And who doesn't love psychedelic garage rock?

(a quick look at your Web site show that you've been a busy baron: Keep up the good work -- go nuts!)

edit -- Proofreading R Us


----------



## jazzman7 (May 14, 2021)

Welcome! I'm a Buckeye transplant Living in NC. but will always love OHIO! In case you have not seen this... https://thecuetube.com/

It has some great resources for Film composers and also is a forum for bringing composers and film people together


----------



## Baronvonheadless (May 15, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Welcome! I'm a Buckeye transplant Living in NC. but will always love OHIO! In case you have not seen this... https://thecuetube.com/
> 
> It has some great resources for Film composers and also is a forum for bringing composers and film people together


Thank you man! I’ll check this out today!!


----------



## Noeticus (May 15, 2021)

Welcome, Michael.


----------



## jazzman7 (May 15, 2021)

You're welcome! Tons of free Film clips there you can download as well


Baronvonheadless said:


> Thank you man! I’ll check this out today!!


----------



## jonathanparham (May 15, 2021)

Welcome.

I grew up in Columbus and went to OSU for Music Education, but moved to Miami.

I'm always proud of the music that comes out of the State.


----------

